# Lucky reptile herp nursery ii incubator



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

whats every ones thoughts on this product is it any good??

im planing on geting one for my corns and leos


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I think most people around here DIY their incubators...its so easy to do.


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> I think most people around here DIY their incubators...its so easy to do.



i was thinking about doing that but now planing on buying one but not gonna bother if its [email protected] :lol2:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

tbh if you build a DIY one right. it is just, if not more effective as a commercially bought one. 

generally most incubation failures are human error not equipment


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Worked fine for me last year and as I am hopeing for more eggs this year have just ordered myself another one for £99 delivered from Geckomorphs


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i recommend them aswell has worked for me and in the summer if it gets too hot, it has a fan to cool them to right temp:2thumb:


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

53bird said:


> i recommend them aswell has worked for me and in the summer if it gets too hot, it has a fan to cool them to right temp:2thumb:




oh right thats gd then does the thermo stat that come built in with it work ok??


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

it does work fine, my one is a degree or two out but you should always have another thermometer in there aswell just to be on safe side: victory: i have spoke to 4 people about these and no one has had any problems that i know of. i got my one from ebay (theroachfarm) for £103 to the door. good luck what ever you go for:2thumb:


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

53bird said:


> it does work fine, my one is a degree or two out but you should always have another thermometer in there aswell just to be on safe side: victory: i have spoke to 4 people about these and no one has had any problems that i know of. i got my one from ebay (theroachfarm) for £103 to the door. good luck what ever you go for:2thumb:



awsome i will get that then 

it would be for leos and maybe corns


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i only use it for leos, the only thing wrong is it has the floor and 1 shelf so what i do is use cricket tubs and take the shelf out and stack them with spacers so you can get alot more in there. hope this has helped and good luck:2thumb:


----------



## Orks007 (Nov 21, 2009)

does anyone know if this is decent enough for rooyal eggs?
or is it too small?


----------



## Estranged (Feb 14, 2005)

I ran 2 of these last year for the 1st time and they were great for me.

Had 3 clutches of approx 20 Corn eggs in each one.

Be warned however, a seperate thermometer is ESSENTIAL. Both of mine run 2/3 degrees out, but it keeps the temp accurate and the cooling function is great for those hot summer days.


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Estranged said:


> I ran 2 of these last year for the 1st time and they were great for me.
> 
> Had 3 clutches of approx 20 Corn eggs in each one.
> 
> Be warned however, a seperate thermometer is ESSENTIAL. Both of mine run 2/3 degrees out, but it keeps the temp accurate and the cooling function is great for those hot summer days.



would that be a big affect if they go out by 2/3 degrees?? i never had hatchlings before i woudent know


----------



## nattat (Jan 3, 2008)

i think they are really good. i have had it for corns, geckos and dragons and every time its been good. 

it may affect it if they go out by 2/3 degrees as some people incubate for just female and if its out they could turn ourt to be all male instead and they could take a bit longer to hatch if its down.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

ive hatched about 150 leos in the herp 2's and all have been incubated for female and all have been female.

I'm looking forward to using one for cresties as this means i can ensure low temps even in heatwaves.

Yes mine is 3 degrees out, but once you acount for that they hold good temps


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

Slurm said:


> ive hatched about 150 leos in the herp 2's and all have been incubated for female and all have been female.
> 
> I'm looking forward to using one for cresties as this means i can ensure low temps even in heatwaves.
> 
> Yes mine is 3 degrees out, but once you acount for that they hold good temps



awsome defo geting it now  thxxx


----------

